# Modular Fencing for Acreage



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a great site, so many ideas! I'm actually looking for help with a project…

I'm trying to build a 6' high fence that can cover uneven terrain, without the support of in-ground posts, and that can be disassembled and moved, or added to, as required.

I'm thinking 2×4 frames with wire mesh stretched inside to keep the deer out and the dogs in, without blocking the forest views too much. I have 5 acres so although I want it to look nice… a simple and strong assembly is key.

Has anyone tackled a project like this before? How should I join the corners of the frames? I also need ideas for joining the panels to each other in a stable, but removeable way, since in some areas the fence panels will have to "step" down an incline, and as I mentioned, I can't dig post holes as I am on solid rock.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not sure, is 6' enough to keep out deer? Being portable seems a good thing, but I'd recommend at least a three foot wide base for a fence that tall…meaning it ain't gonna be all that portable.


----------



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a sketch of what I was thinking concept-wise, but am struggling with joining and whether there's a better design.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You can use metal half-circle clamps that keep pipes or wire attached to beams. Do 3 or 4 on one side and 1 less on the other side of each section, it'll be a rare time they overlap and a single metal rod dropped through them will secure the two panels.


----------



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a great idea, Derosa! That would allow flexibility for both vertical changes in terrain as well as angles around other obstacles. Thank you!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Genie

I presume we are talking about fencing the whole 5 arces. Any trees on this property? I question if a 6' high fence is going to be high enough to keep deer out. The Amish people raise deer out near where I hunt and they have 8' or 9' fences to keep their deer in and the wild bucks out. I don't mean to be nosey, just trying to figure out a cost efficient fence.

God Bless
tom


----------



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Tom,

I will be starting by fencing an area around the house, not the whole 5 acres (yet). I will be moving sections out as I get more time to build more panels…

There are trees, combination of forest and rocky bluffs. I get high winds though too, so trees come down (another reason for wanting to easily move/replace panels).

I'm mostly concerned with keeping our own critters in, the occasional deer shouldn't be too bad - the dogs will scare them out pretty quick. Bonus if it keeps out bears.

(-:


----------



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

Given my limited toolset, I'm thinking of this approach for creating the lap joints that shopguryl suggested. It uses a jig for circular saw and router, which I have, as opposed to a table saw and dado blades, which I don't have:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/routing/half-lap-joint-jig/


----------



## GenieBean (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, it took me a while to get to this, but it worked great and was a fun project to do. Mostly hindered by wind, rain and snow in my workshop (the driveway).

I used strapping loops instead of brackets to hold the rebar "hinges", staggering the loops higher on one side of each panel so that they alternate when two panels are connected. When the panels naturally stagger going down a slope, if the loops end up lining up, I simply flip the panel upside-down so they stagger again.

This modular fencing is 6'x6', easy to move around and adjust/add to, and so far… no deer! It also covers any terrain (ie: bedrock) without the need for posts, but where there is some soil I can pound the rebar into the dirt to add extra anchoring. Stability doesn't seem to be an issue as long as there are some angles in the layout. Oh, and any time we need to get something large into the yard we just slide a rebar rod out and swing those panels open.

Our new puppy is loving the space and as I put together more panels, her play zone keeps getting bigger (only 5 acres to go!).

Thanks so much for your great ideas and encouragement!


----------

